# Avatar 2: Starttermin der Dreharbeiten ist bekannt



## CarolaHo (3. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avatar 2: Starttermin der Dreharbeiten ist bekannt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Avatar 2: Starttermin der Dreharbeiten ist bekannt


----------



## HeavyM (3. Februar 2016)

Blade Runner 2 ohne Ridley Scott??? Ohne Buch von Phlipp K Dick? hmm ob das was wird und der Film an das meisterwerk von 81 anknüpfen kann? Ich habe da so meine Zweifel. Gut das Scott sich wenigsten um Alien weiter kümmer.


----------



## McDrake (3. Februar 2016)

HeavyM schrieb:


> Ohne Buch von Phlipp K Dick?



Ja das dürft dann auch nicht ganz einfach werden, oder?
Zumal sein Werk "Träumen Androiden von elektrischen Schafen?" ja auch nicht 1:1 übernommen wurde in Balde Runner.

Genau so könnte man sagen, dass die HDR-Trilogie nie hätte was werden können:
Tolkien seit Jahrzehnten Tot, ein Horrorregisseur in der Verantwortung.
Aber auch da: Die Filme unterscheiden sch von den Büchern, sind aber trotzdem sehr gelungen... finde ich zumindest.


----------



## Odin333 (3. Februar 2016)

HeavyM schrieb:


> Blade Runner 2 ohne Ridley Scott??? Ohne Buch von Phlipp K Dick? hmm ob das was wird und der Film an das meisterwerk von 81 anknüpfen kann? Ich habe da so meine Zweifel. Gut das Scott sich wenigsten um Alien weiter kümmer.



Ich frage mich wirklich warum du dir die Frage überhaupt stellst. Konnte jemals ein prequel, sequel oder remake eines Klassikers!! auch nur annähernd an das Vorbild anknüpfen?
Deine Zweifel sind also absolut berechtigt und das schon alleine aus dem Grund, weil ein aktueller Film kein Klassiker sein kann.

Und da ändert auch (oder erst recht) ein Redley Scott nichts daran, wenn man sich seine Glanzleistungen der letzten Jahre so ansieht.


----------

